# EXTREMELY DRY CONDITIONS GREET DUCKS RETURNING TO PRAIRIE BR



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is the latest release from the USFWS regarding the annual Waterfowl Breeding Ground Population and Habitat Survey  . It will be an interesting fall...

http://news.fws.gov/newsreleases/r9/AEE ... ACAA2.html


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

ND is very dry relative to the type 1 wetlands that we have been fortunate to hunt over the past few falls. There are plenty of larger wetlands that will attract and hold ducks this fall.

Everyone will need to adjust accordingly.

1) Field mallard hunting should be excellent again this fall - and may actually improve as the mallard flocks will concentrate into larger groups. I would imagine with the small wetlands now drying at a very fast rate, the mallards will be moving into the large wetland / cropland feeding pattern as soon as the first barley fields are cut. I have often seen "bachelor" groups of drake mallards feeding in barley fields around the dove opener.

2) Hunting larger wetlands often takes a few additional decoys and better, more aggressive calling to get birds to land in the spread. Warm, calm days will be tough as the mallards will want to land in the middle of the lake outside of gun range.

Small, shallow wetlands are often easier to hunt - just may not be an option unless late summer or October rains come. Hey many Octobers have been very wet the past 8 years - not giving up on that idea yet either.

3) Scouting. Parts of ND are wet. Mallards will concentrate to these areas even if it means they migrate (shift within ND) south, north, or east to find the best habitat conditions. Scout.


----------

